# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt dns nsd server help...

## tripkaos

το προσπαθω εδω και μερες να σηκωσω ενα dns στο wrt with openwrt can anybody help?anybody...

----------


## tripkaos

εχω βαλει το nsd server http://www.nlnetlabs.nl/ και θελω κανα config να δω...καντε ποστ κανα 1-2-3-4-5....1000 paste...



```
#!/bin/sh
#
# nsdc.conf.sample -- configuration for nsdc.sh

# Pathname to the directory containing zone file. De facto NSD ``home''
configdir="/etc/nsd"

# The directory where NSD binaries reside
sbindir="/usr/sbin"

# Flags to pass to nsd on startup
flags="-4"

# Pathname of the database
dbfile="/etc/nsd/nsd.db"

# List of the configured zones
zonesfile="/etc/nsd/nsd.zones"

# The directory containing NSD keys
keysdir="/etc/nsd/keys"

# Pathname of nsd-notify binary
notify="/usr/sbin/nsd-notify"

# Pathname of named-xfer(8) binary from BIND8 distribution
namedxfer=""

# Verbosity of "nsdc update". Set ZONEC_VERBOSE to -v, -vv or to a
# null string ZONEC_VERBOSE=-v
```

αυτο ειναι το ndsc.conf

και το απο κατω ειναι το nds.zones



```
; nsd.zones -- a list of the zones to be compiled into the NSD database

; The filenames are relative to ${zonesdir}
;
; The masters keyword indicates that the zone should be AXFR'd from appropriate
; ip-address of the master DNS server on subsquent nsdc(8) update if necessary.
;
; The notify keyword will trigger notify messages sent to the given ip-addreses
; on every NSD database (re)load.
;
; zone  name            filename                [ masters/notify ip-address ]
;zone   .               primary/root.zone       notify 128.9.0.107 192.33.4.12 1
;zone   ww.net          primary/ww.net
;zone   nlnetlabs.nl    secondary/nlnetlabs.nl  masters 213.53.69.1
```

οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει...

----------


## enaon

Χρηστο να το διαβάσεις στο έστειλα, αν και νομίζω δεν έχουν κάνει καλα το port. Βγάζει λάθη.

----------


## tripkaos

για αλλη μια φορα θα παρακαλουσα καποιον να βοηθησει...

τουλαχιστον στο config δηλαδη πχ:


```
#Pathname of the database
dbfile="/etc/nsd/nsd.db"
```

ποιο αρχειο αντιστιχει στο bind?
οσοι καλοι προσελθουν...



```
Usage: nsd [OPTION]...
Name Server Daemon.

Supported options:
  -4              Only listen to IPv4 connections.
  -6              Only listen to IPv6 connections.
  -A              Set the AD bit on answers from secure zones.
  -a ip-address   Listen to the specified incoming IP address (may be
                  specified multiple times).
  -d              Enable debug mode (do not fork as a daemon process).
  -f database     Specify the database to load.
  -h              Print this help information.
  -i identity     Specify the identity when queried for id.server CHAOS TXT.
  -l filename     Specify the log file.
  -N udp-servers  Specify the number of child UDP servers.
  -n tcp-servers  Specify the number of child TCP servers.
  -p port         Specify the port to listen to.
  -s seconds      Dump statistics every SECONDS seconds.
  -t chrootdir    Change root to specified directory on startup.
  -u user         Change effective uid to the specified user.
  -v              Print version information.
  -X plugin       Load a plugin (may be specified multiple times).

Report bugs to <[email protected]>.
```

http://www.nlnetlabs.nl/nsd/

----------


## tripkaos

ok μπορει να διαγραφει παρακαλω αφου δεν ειναι αξιο σημασιας...

----------


## socrates

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαγραφεί.

----------

